# YES Greats 158. Awesome Board. Awful Durability.



## briancgrs (Feb 24, 2012)

That's a bummer man but thanks for the info. I was actually thinking about getting that board next year but now it's off the list.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

"base tap"?

A "base tap" doesn't get you a busted board and a sprained foot. I know you're disappointed, but I'm betting you smashed the shit out of that tree.


----------



## Pow Wow (Jun 29, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> "base tap"?
> 
> A "base tap" doesn't get you a busted board and a sprained foot. I know you're disappointed, but I'm betting you smashed the shit out of that tree.


No, actually I didn`t smash the shit out that tree. 

That`s why I`m so disappointed. I`ve hit trees much harder than that and previous boards were fine. If I ran my board head on into a tree or crash into it full speed, I`d understand. I`m sure you have bashed plenty of boards too, right?

Again, I ollied off a natural pipe wall, tapped the tree with my base and rode back down. I`ve done this before many times and never broken a board before.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

The tree won, though.


----------



## PDubz (Feb 17, 2013)

Crazy. 

That's one hell of a tree tap you do. I've broke boards by overshooting landings and landing on my tail and bashing trees at speed using my board as defense. I've never seen anything like that from what you described.

I'm not entirely sure if I can buy this, but I'm pretty content with my Evo anyway.


----------



## briancgrs (Feb 24, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> "base tap"?
> 
> A "base tap" doesn't get you a busted board and a sprained foot. I know you're disappointed, but I'm betting you smashed the shit out of that tree.


Let's, for a second, not assume he is exaggerating..... Maybe the yes boards are poorly constructed or maybe his specific board had a defect. He taps the tree harder than normal but nothing ridiculous, hits the board just right to cause the fracture on the mounting point of his bindings which, in turn, could easily cause a sprained foot because of the torquing of his foot as the binding moved and twisted on the board.....


You may want to try to warranty it, worse they could do is say no and you're still in the same boat you're in right now....just a thought


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm just a NooB and don't know shit about board construction or anything, but am I the only one who noticed that the crack seems to run right thru the bolt pattern for the bindings??

Maybe you had the screws cranked too tight? ...or maybe they weren't too tight but bindings just stressed the board at a defective or weak spot anyway? Something about the pattern of the crack in the board definitely has me thinking manf. defect!

I'd at least look into it? :dunno:

[Edit]
_OK,.. got beat to the punch while I was writing this,.. Glad my thought's weren't totally out of L field!_


----------



## P3 Mammoth (Dec 3, 2011)

It takes A LOT of force to tear fiberglass the way you did. Either you ate it really hard or after noticing the cracked topsheet you decided to break it farther by bending the board excessively. This break looks very unnatural and forced, just saying. Good luck.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

P3 Mammoth said:


> It takes A LOT of force to tear fiberglass the way you did. Either you ate it really hard or after noticing the cracked topsheet you decided to break it farther by bending the board excessively. This break looks very unnatural and forced, just saying. Good luck.


^^This.

Any kind of defect that would have allowed that to happen under normal circumstances would also severely effect the ride.


----------



## Pow Wow (Jun 29, 2012)

Nivek said:


> ^^This.
> 
> Any kind of defect that would have allowed that to happen under normal circumstances would also severely effect the ride.


I`m as baffled by this board breaking as everyone else. I know it takes a lot of force to break a board and split fiberglass like that, I am not a beginner. Has anyone else here broken a board like this? You would think if I broke a board like this that it would have broke my back foot too. But a week later and my foot is perfect. 

Again, I`ve had worse crashes than that where the board I was riding came out fine. It could be entirely possible that I received a defective model from the factory, but I`m not going to be an asshole and try to file a warranty claim for an impact that I intentionally caused. 

Whatever. Maybe I`ll hang it up on my wall. Buy something else and keep riding.


----------



## briancgrs (Feb 24, 2012)

Pow Wow said:


> It could be entirely possible that I received a defective model from the factory, but I`m not going to be an asshole and try to file a warranty claim for an impact that I intentionally caused.
> 
> Whatever. Maybe I`ll hang it up on my wall. Buy something else and keep riding.


Ok I'm officially not on your side anymore, if a board legitimately snapped on me like that, I would be pissed and all over the company that made it. Now someone is an asshole when they claim a warranty on an expensive product that breaks? Lol...


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Like Nivek said, any defect that may have caused a failure like that would've been noticeable immediately.

Let's see a picture of the base.

The only thing I see that gives your story credibility is that the edge doesn't look impacted or bent.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Pow Wow said:


> I`m as baffled by this board breaking as everyone else. I know it takes a lot of force to break a board and split fiberglass like that, I am not a beginner. Has anyone else here broken a board like this? You would think if I broke a board like this that it would have broke my back foot too. But a week later and my foot is perfect.
> 
> Again, I`ve had worse crashes than that where the board I was riding came out fine. It could be entirely possible that I received a defective model from the factory, but I`m not going to be an asshole and try to file a warranty claim for an impact that I intentionally caused.
> 
> Whatever. Maybe I`ll hang it up on my wall. Buy something else and keep riding.


I don't know, I'm kind of inclined to believe that you really didn't crush this thing the way others are saying you must have. Either way, you have the right attitude about it, and that counts for a lot. :thumbsup:


----------



## ju87 (Mar 9, 2011)

thanks for the review. i also ride mostly in japan, trees & pow.

regarding your following comment:-

"If you`re an aggressive rider, freestyle or freeride, I can`t reccomend this board."

do you say this due to the tree bonking incident ? or does the board not float / grip / or carve well ?


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

i think it's because the board broke 'easily', so not good for aggressive riders.

the board floats fine for Japan. Whereabouts are you? I'm in Toyama


----------



## Weipim (Nov 20, 2012)

dude i have the greats 156, im 6' 190lbs, first time w/ the board = core shot

very bad quality


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

Weipim said:


> dude i have the greats 156, im 6' 190lbs, first time w/ the board = core shot
> 
> very bad quality


core shot = you hit a rock. do you think you would not have gotten a core shot with a different board?


----------



## ju87 (Mar 9, 2011)

Supra said:


> i think it's because the board broke 'easily', so not good for aggressive riders.
> 
> the board floats fine for Japan. Whereabouts are you? I'm in Toyama


i live in Hong Kong but since there's no snow here, Hokkaido is my "local"


----------



## Weipim (Nov 20, 2012)

Supra said:


> core shot = you hit a rock. do you think you would not have gotten a core shot with a different board?


actually i do think this way, with my other 10 boards i had 0 core shots


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

Weipim said:


> actually i do think this way, with my other 10 boards i had 0 core shots


...because you didn't hit any rocks?


----------



## Weipim (Nov 20, 2012)

Supra said:


> ...because you didn't hit any rocks?


what are the odds...


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

this looks more like you and a few friends overdid it on a flex test 

The edge looks intact, doesn't look like much impact damage... How did you manage this with a tap? 

Weird, post a photo of the base....


----------



## Pow Wow (Jun 29, 2012)

ItchEtrigR said:


> this looks more like you and a few friends overdid it on a flex test
> 
> The edge looks intact, doesn't look like much impact damage... How did you manage this with a tap?
> 
> Weird, post a photo of the base....


Here is a photo of the base. My finger is pointing to where the struck the tree and shattered on the other end. The edges and base are totally intact, except of a slight bump mark where the impact occurred. 

The more people talk about this, the stranger is seems to me that my board could have split like this, since there is no heavy impact markings on the base. I'm going to at least contact YES and let them know about the problem, although I don't really expect to "get anything" out of it. Warranties take forever to process anyway... I want to get out and ride. I'll be sure to let everyone know how they respond. 

My main purpose in posting this was just to tell other fellow snowboarders about my experience with this board. There is a lot of hype around this board, and yes, it performs great, but it's durability does not match it's performance. I mainly just don't want other people to have the same problem I did.


----------



## Pow Wow (Jun 29, 2012)

briancgrs said:


> Ok I'm officially not on your side anymore, if a board legitimately snapped on me like that, I would be pissed and all over the company that made it. Now someone is an asshole when they claim a warranty on an expensive product that breaks? Lol...


Hey Brian, 

Directly from the YES website:

"All products made by YES have a one (1) year warranty against manufacturer’s defects from the date of purchase from an Authorized YES Dealer. Further, this warranty only covers defects in materials and workmanship. The warranty does not cover normal wear and tear, excessive abuse or misuse, *impacts of any kind*, cosmetic issues, or damage related to, or resulting from, modifications made after purchase."

"Impacts of any kind." This was an impact. Every snowboard company has the same policy regarding warranties. It's nearly impossible to prove there was a manufacturer's defect on the board after you have voided the warranty with impact damage. Although I am starting to think there may have been a manufacturer's defect with the board, there is no way to file a legitimate claim after the board has been broken from an impact, no matter how minor it was. 

Calling them up or emailing them and getting "pissed and all over the company that made it," is not going to get you a new board. They will just deny your claim, on legitimate grounds, and refuse to talk with you. 

How else would you handle this? 

I'm just trying to let other people know about my experience so they can make better decisions when looking for a new board.


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

Unlucky mate, that doesn't look bad at all. Board impact is part of the sport, part of the kind of snowboarding they promote and cater to. 

I also suspect manufacturer defect, maybe a bad batch of wood with stress fractures already there. I hope they sort you out, at least pay for shipping so you can send the board back to them so they can test it and check for manufacturing faults. It looks like you may have a legitimate gripe.


----------



## briancgrs (Feb 24, 2012)

Pow Wow said:


> Hey Brian,
> 
> Directly from the YES website:
> 
> ...



Like I said, they may say no but I at least I'd try... I just don't think a board can split like that from what you said happened. Therefore I would be contacting yes and trying to get a new board, if I did, I'd sell it.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Being someone who jumps on metal most of the time, a snowboard should def not have broken like that by hitting a tree. I've blown out edges with some full force landings but never an entire top sheet. Could have been a defect in the board, could just be a shitty construction design.


----------



## DCG (Oct 11, 2012)

Pow Wow: Were you able to get this board warranted? What did Yes. say?

I get the impression that Yes. Is trying to provide a solid product and build a real snowboard company (as opposed to say Under Armor building snowboards because there is money there). The 2013 boards were made at GST (Austria). This is the first year of production there. They also manufacture for Jones, Capita, Stepchild, Bataleon, Rome and a few others. They tout the "world’s lowest warranty rate with an average of 0.3 to 0.4 percent, and some of their brands are as low as 0.05 percent". I imagine that Yes./GST would want to get their hands on this board so they can improve the product. I figure if there is something wrong with this board and it is not a fluke, than the rest of the line as well as the products from Jones, Capita, Stepchild, Bataleon, Rome, etc would be suspect. I doubt it is that far reaching, and leads me to believe it is a one-off issue. I have a 156 that I will have to wait until next year to ride. I for one want to see Yes. succeed... if they treated me well during the warranty process regardless of outcome, I would continue to buy their product... if not, I would drop them. From what I've read, seems like a good group of folks.


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

Dude, the whole topsheet/core is flexed and broken UP. On top of that its in between of your bindings....mechanically that implies the force was to the base, with pressure on each side. "Bonking" something is with the tip or tail. Did you hit this tree feet first, one on each side? :icon_scratch:

Edit: I own 3 YES boards and ride the piss out of them. Core shots? Only one and any board would have had it...landed on a rock.... The boards are high quality, durable and well designed in my opinion. I am not a "YES only" guy and have recently bought Gnu and Rome boards....just saying, dont blame the board for core-shots or massive impact, those are rider-caused issues.


----------



## boomin33 (Apr 10, 2012)

I saw a couple YES boards which got stress breaks this season on Tip/Tail from park jibbing. They were both Jackpots.

So I do think they have a few issues to Iron out. I like the clean graphics and they seem pretty light boards.. TWO big plus's for me.

Looking at your pics and depending on what the base impact looks like... I have to honestly say that so close to the bindings and short of you falling from a cliff onto a rock or something, I would not have expected it to split so decisively. I've riding for 20 some years and have seen a lot.. Side impacts to the sidewall will destroy a board... rocks will destroy a board... but slapping a tree and riding out of it..? 

maybe you are a really burly dude with the legs of Mickey Leblanc or MFM! 

But without the Rail snapping/ripping out with those clean breaks.. I'd have to think it was just a case of a bad plank of wood.

I'd like to say that YES should have sorted you out with something... even a letter saying "Sorry, this is not a manufacturing defect but we appreciate your support and here's a Pro-Forma for next Season"

but to be honest I haven't seen any company do this, or even better more than this.. unless you know someone who works there.


----------



## rambob (Mar 5, 2011)

I have a YES 158 too. I find it a real nice board (both from riding and board construction perspectives). I think that you (OP) either hit something harder then you think (I mean you sprained your ankle in a stiff snowboard boot!!:icon_scratch: or you happend to get a lemon (which happens from time to to time).
I, like a couple of the other folks on this thread want to see YES succeed as a company as it is definitly a rider owned, core driven enterprise.


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

Well since we're all playing... I think you were flexing it by hand in your living room and you're probably on steroids so you caused a stress crack which sent you into a full fit of rage whereupon you placed it between your coffee table and couch and jumped on it, slipping off and spraining your ankle on your bong that was lying on the floor. I can tell from the pattern of the break that this is what really happened.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

You should definitely contact YES for this. It certainly appears to be a defect, and certainly isn't an isolated incident of Nidecker quality issues (Yes, Jones, etc...) as of late.


----------



## tdn (Dec 30, 2010)

tonicusa said:


> Well since we're all playing... I think you were flexing it by hand in your living room and you're probably on steroids so you caused a stress crack which sent you into a full fit of rage whereupon you placed it between your coffee table and couch and jumped on it, slipping off and spraining your ankle on your bong that was lying on the floor. I can tell from the pattern of the break that this is what really happened.


Interesting. My analysis came up with a chair, not a couch.

Email me your notes.


----------



## neachdainn (Dec 8, 2012)

Warranty it... Yes stands behind their product, and I've been nothing but impressed with the durability of my Greats.


----------

